# Michigan Sportsman fundraiser outing



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I need to know how many guys plan on attending the first annual Michigan sportsman fundraiser outing? The date will be on Feb. 23rd. The lake right now is Clark Lake. Unless anyone can come up with one. The contests will be...

10.00- admission fee- which covers the big walleye contest
2.00- for additional fish ( blugill, crappie, and perch)


We may have a few other sponsers that I am tryin to persuade. They will just sponser the outing, not the site. So Chad and Steve there will be no need to put a link on to them. This is still in the making so its not guaranteed. I will email flyers to you so you can print them out and know the exact rules of this outing once I know how many guys are coming. Lets make the 1st annual funraiser outing a success!


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Where is Clark Lake?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes where is the lake? I might be game depending on the distance...


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

It is in Jackson County, I will post directions if we all agree on this lake. It has big walleye and perch in it. Also decent gills around 9-10 inches.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Whatever it takes to keep this site up and running. It is a little drive for me but I think it would be alot of fun. I would like to see a bunch of people come to this. its for a good cause so lets do it.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

sounds like a great idea.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Although I won't be able to attend, I think you guys should post an announcement of this event on the "Outings" board, or perhaps reguest a moderator to move it there....You may get a better response from members who might not consider ice fishing, but would want to make a get-together.....

Good luck, and have a great time!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Me and my friend will attend, alls we need is directions and times to be there.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Thats a bit too far to make when leaving Hubbard Lake ! Going to be hitting Hubbard on the last weekend of this month. Perhaps the next...........................................


Whale


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Maybe you should change the date or the lake because it looks like a couple of guys will be the only ones at this thing.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Just a thought, maybe you should make it at a lake in central michigan so nobody has to drive all the way across the state to get to the lake.


----------

